# ins internet mit suse 8.0



## mts (17. April 2002)

hi ihr,

ich bin linux anfänger und würde gern mit suse 8.0 ins netz.
ich hab eine fritz isdn karte drin, die suse auch bei der installation konfiguriert und getestet hat(mit erfolg).
was muss ich nun tun????
kann mir bitte jemand detaliert erklären, wie ich nun ins internt komme?????

danke schon mal im vorraus
mts


----------

